# Unbekannte fischbabys



## Sonja1 (10. Nov. 2011)

Hallo zusammen,ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helen. Ich habe unzählige Babys aus meinem Teich gefischt und habe keine Ahnung was daraus mal werden soll- Ich habe vier Kois und 2 Shubunkis imTeich. Aber in der Zoohandlung sagten sie,das wären weder Kois noch Shubunkins. Vielleicht kann mir hier ja jemand sagen, was das für Babys sind 
Habe versucht Bilder zu machen und hoffe das ihr was erkennen könnt

LG Sonja  :beten


----------



## buddler (11. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte fischbabys*

hallo sonja!
leider sind die bilder wirklich nicht besonders gut geworden.da ist leider nichts drauf zu erkennen.
wenn du kleine barteln erkennen kannst sind es koi.wenn nicht,würde ich doch auf die shubis tippen.die färben sich auch zum teil erst viel später um.meine shubis sind auch jetzt 6 monate alt und beginnen erst jetzt sich umzufärben.
da wirst du wohl noch ein wenig warten müssen um sie endgültig einzuordnen.
gruß jörg


----------



## Annett (11. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte fischbabys*

Hallo Sonja.

Hast Du ein Malprogramm wie Paint auf Deinem PC?

Dann nimm ein möglichst scharfes Foto, öffne es in diesem Malprogramm und schneide einen Teil des Bildes (möglichst eins mit Fisch  ) mit STRG + C heraus. Diesen Ausschnitt in einer neuen, leeren Zeichenfläche (Datei -> neu) einfügen, abspeichern und im Forum hochladen.
Die Bildgröße darf gern 1000 Pixel je Seite haben. Du musst die Bilder nicht so extrem verkleinern.

Vermutlich sind die Fische aber noch zu jung, um etwas genaues sagen zu können...
Hast Du Dir denn in den letzten Monaten, bevor die Fische auftauchten, neue Pflanzen in den Teich gesetzt? Manchmal kommen durch daran haftenden Laich "blinde Passagiere" in den Teich. 
Da hilft dann nur abwarten und am Wachstum erfreuen.


----------



## Teicher (14. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte fischbabys*

Hi Sonja, ich weis es, ich weis es!  Es sind Fische, gaaaz deutlich.

(mei Großmutter sagte immer--verarschen kann ich mich selber)

Jimmy


----------



## andreas w. (14. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte fischbabys*



Teicher schrieb:


> Hi Sonja, ich weis es, ich weis es!  Es sind Fische, gaaaz deutlich.



Klugschei**ermodus an::beten

He Jimmy, "ich *weiß* es" schreibt man mit "scharfem" S oops

Klugschei**ermodus aus! 

Gruß Andreas.


----------



## mg1990 (15. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte fischbabys*

Sehen aus wie die im meinem Aquarium. Hab die auch irgendwoher eingeschleppt. Alle so etwa 4-5cm groß.
Leider weiß ich auch nicht welche Fische das sind.


----------



## andreas w. (16. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte fischbabys*

....aber cool find ich´s schon. Da kaufste ein paar pflanzen und hast noch Fische mit dabei. Solange der Platz da ist - saugut.


----------



## Mark2111 (17. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte fischbabys*

Hallo, 

Sehen aus wie eine Gattung der Salmer.

http://zierfischfreund.de/Fische/Salmer/Seite7.htm

LG Mark


----------



## Teicher (18. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte fischbabys*

Hallo Andreas, Es tut mir leid wenn ich fehler mach,  ich bin leider NICHT zur Schule in Deutschland gegangen.  Alles Deutsch was ich kann habe ich mir selbst beigebracht!  Ich bin in die USA geborn und zur Schule gegangen, 12 Jahre wenn ich bitten darf.  Here in Deutschland habe ich sofern zeit vorhanden war, schön brav mit meiner tochter Schul Hausaufgaben gemacht.  Wir haben zusammen gelernt.  Ganz schön anstrengend.

Macht's gut

Jimmy


----------

